# Lexus IS-F coated with Echelon Zen-Xero



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Hi DW Community!

Time has come to post my first detail in this section. Hopefully you like my work and pictures 

Autopflege-Baden has been founded in 2009. We are located in Sinzheim/Baden-Baden Germany.

One of the latest work - Lexus IS-F. 25-30hours of detailing. Enjoy!

Equipment used:

Rupes LHR21 (small backing plate)
Rupes LHR75

Menzerna FG400
Rupes Quarz Gloss 
Menzerna PF2200

some different brushes
Fix40/Meguiars washmitt
2 GritGuard buckets

Autosol for exhaust
Meguiars APC
Autofinesse Citrus Power
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash n Gloss
HPX premium / basic tape
CarPro Eraser
IPA 1:2
Petzoldts Kontrollspray

3M SunGun Replica mit 4700K (15V)
3M SunGun Replica mit 3200K (18V)

2x 50W LED Fluter

Different towels (Lupus, Wizardofgloss, Microfiber Madness)

*What car looked like during its arrival in our unit
*









































































Can you see this beautiful beading and sheating? Absolutely clean paint. No LSP on it. Perfect to get paint correction done.














































Testspot on the trunk with Rupes LHR21 (small plate) and LC orange Pad with Menzerna 2200. Two longer hits didn't get the preferred result.

I ended up with using MF Cutting Pad + Menzerna 400 on my Rupes. On some parts Menerzna 400 was replaced by Meguiars D300 Correction Compound

Finish has been done with Meguiars #205 and yellow Rupes foam pad. What a great combo!

After 2 hits with D300 combination

before










after



















before



















after










Rear fender

before



















after



















before










after










[email protected]










Roof was next. Defects seemed not that bad but needed 2 hits with Menz 400 and MF on Rupes

before




























after



















FG400 before buffing of



















Rear door passenger side
































































On the last pic you can see that there is a really deep scratch. Let's zoom in to get a closer look.










further before pics



















after correction



















location of the deeper scratch










in detail










Some 50/50




























Passenger side before





































after



















Fender passenger side

before



















after










Body shop did a good job painting the hood but not a perfect one. Not 100% perfect.










On passenger side same issue.




























Unfortunately no after pics of lower trunk area.




























After a lot of paint correction it was time to get some echelon on the paint.




























Beta curing



















Finish

































































































































































































































































































Last but not least - some videos
















Thanks for reading!


----------



## mrmercury (Oct 7, 2013)

WOW! awesome work, car and paintwork... 

btw, welcome looking forward to see more


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great car, great coating, lovely finish indeed


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that was one long post to read, love the car and colour(although not sure on the wheel colour but then it isn't mine), great write up with some very good quality pictures and you've done a cracking job turning out like that, very very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Great work and lovely car. 

The wheels aren't up to the rest of the car.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

great!


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Great work on a great car


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Great work!!! Car looks amazing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Great work and writeup - as usual


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

FANTASTIC,great work,car looks sharp candy blue..
How much ml of echelon did you use?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Back to her best


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Love your results including presentation,informative and helpful a fine outcome from all your dedicated hard work.

John Tht.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work and good use of lighting not just one type at an angle good work :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking good! Nice car too. Would have liked to see the engine


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Great work, lovely car.

Mr Partridge would be proud, aha!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work on the Ultrasonic Blue beast! The Zen Xero is looking nice and silky on that!


----------



## psaiko (May 8, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Great work and lovely car.
> 
> The wheels aren't up to the rest of the car.


That's the winter setup 



ronwash said:


> FANTASTIC,great work,car looks sharp candy blue..
> How much ml of echelon did you use?


Echelon Alpha: 15ml
Echelon Beta: 15ml


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic gloss and reflections ..stunning work


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

You really made that colour shine, stunning work.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Impressive work on a very nice car


----------

